# ACS - Do we need certified copy of e-payslips ?



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Hope you doing well.

I have question regarding documents which should be certified / true copy for ACS documentation.

Do we need to get e-payslips certified by JP/ True copy ? I called to ACS customer care service and the lady on call said every document should be certified including payslip. Is that the case ? Please advise.

Will assessor delay/not consider my application if e-payslips are not certified ?

Thanks very much indeed for your valuable inputs.

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## chet_ga (May 25, 2016)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you doing well.
> 
> ...


I think it is required and advisable to get payslips notarised. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

If you have not uploaded documents yet.. please get certified copies of e-payslips as it is required.
If you have applied already, dont panic, get certified copies and send them a mail saying how to add these documents for existing application.


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks very much. Really appreciate your quick response.

Thanks


----------

